# Pizza dough #1



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Starter:

1/2 cup of flour
1/2 cup of water at room temp
1 tsp yeast

Dough:

1 1/2 cups warm water
1 tsp yeast
dash of salt

For starter:

Combine room temp water, flour and yeast. Let stand at room temp overnight. 

For dough:

Add water and yeast to starter, mix and add salt and enough flour to make soft dough. Let rise 1 1/2-2 hours. Set aside a piece of dough about the size of a tennis ball and place in the fridge in a jar. Use that for a starter next time. Press rest of dough into a pan and add toppings. Bake at 450 for 10-15 mins.


----------

